# What is the best way to store my nail polishes?



## mossaenda (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm currently keeping all my nail related products and equipments in a make up train case, but i'd like to ask you all where do you keep yours. I have quite a few and the train case is too crowded! I used to keep them in a dresser drawer but i'd like a place where i can have easy access and maybe even put them in display, those little bottles make me very happy


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 16, 2007)

It's best to keep them standing up. So if you have a shelf or something, or perhaps a draw that you can stand them up that would be good.

I have a couple of nail polish carousels that I keep my polishes in, here's a pic of the one that I have. I got mine at my local beauty supplier and it was relatively inexpensive.






And here is a couple pics of other styles, you can get big ones, or little ones. I guess it all depends on how much space you have.











There's just a few suggestions, hope it helps


----------



## mossaenda (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow those look fantastic, i usually buy at Sally's and i haven't seen those but i'll definitely want to try and get one, thanks for the suggestion Bec!


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's best to keep them standing up. So if you have a shelf or something, or perhaps a draw that you can stand them up that would be good. 
I have a couple of nail polish carousels that I keep my polishes in, here's a pic of the one that I have. I got mine at my local beauty supplier and it was relatively inexpensive.

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c9...ratingRack.jpg

And here is a couple pics of other styles, you can get big ones, or little ones. I guess it all depends on how much space you have.

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c9...gTableRack.jpg

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c9...2PieceRack.jpg

There's just a few suggestions, hope it helps





that look so cool i just put them in a big cann


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 17, 2007)

You're welcome



It keeps them upright and neat and you can find the colour you want easily. Ask next time you're in you're beauty supplier, it can't hurt.


----------



## ivette (Jul 17, 2007)

store them away from direct sunlight- in a cool place

they'll last longer


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 17, 2007)

Yay another Puertorican! I have my nail polishes in a traincase too I don't really mind it but those Bec posted look really nice!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 17, 2007)

The sally I work at has a deal where you buy a certain amount of nail polishes (fingerpaints brand) and you get a display shelf...but I don't know how big they are I haven't seen the ones you get for free. Anyway, I keep mine in a display kind of like the last one pictured above. But I have too many to fit in it, so I keep my favorites in that and the others in a plastic drawer. (those little plastic stackable multi drawer things. I really want a carosel like the first one.


----------



## Colorlicious (Jul 17, 2007)

is it true that it is good to put nail polishes in the refridgerator? i know this is random but just thought of this


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ivette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif store them away from direct sunlight- in a cool placethey'll last longer

Yup, definitely keep them out of direct sunlight or away from heaters, places like that. The nail polish can discolour and of course dry out.

Originally Posted by *Colorlicious* /img/forum/go_quote.gif is it true that it is good to put nail polishes in the refridgerator? i know this is random but just thought of this Nah, it's best to keep them at room temp.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 17, 2007)

those display cabinet things look so sexy! I have exactly the same problem - I keep all my nail polish products in one section of my makeup train case, but you can't see the colours easily.

The only bad thing about those display things that I can see, is if you've got different brands of nailpolish, and the bottles are different sizes - it wouldn't look as pretty to display.


----------



## chinadoll (Jul 30, 2007)

Plastic box.


----------

